# Cannondale Super 6 2008 corrosion!



## Dirkus (Oct 14, 2013)

*Cannondale System Six 2008 corrosion!*

Hi, 
New to this forum and have read quite a lot regarding corrosion on the System 6.

Struggling to find anything regarding my specific problem.
I have a System six 2008 vintage which is painted the red and black. There is quite a lot of paint bubbling under the cross bar by the seat tube, under the BB and across the seat stays where the brake caliper goes in. 
I bought this second hand for a snip as I thought worth the risk as it's such a great bike and to breathe life back into it would be great. I've hammered it for a short flat loop of around 6 miles and it feels superb, stiff and the power going down was unlike anything I've ridden.
I wonder if any of you people could peruse the following questions for me:
1) Will it be safe to ride?
2) Can I strip the paint and treat the alu galvanic corrosion, then re-paint.
3) Strip and go naked? (bike of course).

Many thanks folks, any replies/ experience appreciated.
Dirk.


Edited. Thanks


----------



## Dirkus (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I think you meant System Six. (either that or a CAAD, Supersix is all carbon).

Just for safety's sake I'd take off the rear brake and check out the corrosion on the bridge. Other than that, perhaps some local touchup is all that's necessary. What you would have read about is corrosion around the carbon/Al interface on the system. Nothing to do with what you are showing here which does not look too serious.


----------



## Dirkus (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks Bikerjulio, just spent few hours in the garage have picked and sanded the bubbled paint off and looks fine. Just a bit of filler and some touching up to do...or well placed stickers!
Cheers


----------

